# thinking about playing WHFB....but



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

see im a 40k guy and love the imagery of both 40k and WHFB. i want to start collecting/playing WHFB but where do i start...i have a few questions.

1. what are the pros/cons vs 40k

2.im a 40k SM player so i expect high saves and fast combat, what army do you suggest.

3.are the minis good for kitbashing

4.with the new rulebook out or coming out is it a good time to start.

5.are there lots of people playing it?

6.movement and combat whats it like.

:thank_you:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Crux terminus said:


> 1. what are the pros/cons vs 40k


Fantasy is much more tactical, and there isn't the bias for Space Marines that 40k has. In general, the ruleset is also regarded as much smarter.



> 2.im a 40k SM player so i expect high saves and fast combat, what army do you suggest.


Warriors of Chaos. With shields, they have a 3+ save, and they're generally the biggest close-combat monsters in the game.



> 3.are the minis good for kitbashing


I have not had the pleasure of assembling Chaos miniatures, but all signs point to yes, I think. Also, some of the special choices, which have some retarded models, like Trolls or Ogres, can be assembled out of Orcs And Goblins or Ogre Kingdoms miniatures respectively with a few simple conversions.



> 4.with the new rulebook out or coming out is it a good time to start.


Yes, the game is much easier to get into, and everyone else is figuring out the rules as well, giving you a much more equal footing.



> 5.are there lots of people playing it?


Varies by area.



> 6.movement and combat whats it like.
> 
> :thank_you:


Movement uses maneuvers, and a movement stat. For example, regular humans are movement 4, and can spend 4 of their movement on any type of maneuver such as wheeling, or moving forward. You can also march. Before any movement is done, you can declare charges, going movement plus 2d6. Much more sophisticated than 40k.

Combat is done in ranks, with blocks of infantry lining up against each other, and those in base contact getting attacks. Step Up means that it's quite similar to 40k, but you get supporting attacks, one rank for normal, another for hordes, etc., etc. At the end of combat, you do break-tests similarly to 40k but with more modifiers, and then there's fleeing and other stuff, which is done on 2d6 movement instead of initiative tests, and the like.

Any other questions?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

fantasy is slightly harder to get used to playing, but there tends to be less power builds or super units, there are some but fantasy relies far more on synergy than the space marine take on all approach. 

For example, armour save are modified in fantasy so there no you either get the save or not, but rather stronger attacks reduce your save, some do simply ignore all saves anyway

If you want tough armies with goood saves that get into combat quickly WoCs are the best for that, although their play style can be relativly 2D. 

Have a look at the model ranges to see what you like the most, and the background of each race, thats what will likely keep you coming back.

Theres far less opportunity for kit bashing in fantasy in general when compared to space marines, as very few armies are totally interchangable, a units look visually different. the WoCs are definatly not interchangible between kits, but there are some very nice kits availible

But above all fantasy is fun, and definatly worth playing


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> 1. what are the pros/cons vs 40k


It's a better game.



> 2.im a 40k SM player so i expect high saves and fast combat, what army do you suggest.


Warriors of Chaos. Without a doubt.



> 3.are the minis good for kitbashing


Hell to the yeah. I'm still using pieces of kit from plastic sets I bought nearly 5-6 years ago, and mostly, everything is interchangeable within the army. It's less the case for different armies (i.e obviously, WoC don't fit Goblin kits), but with work you can get them to work.



> 4.with the new rulebook out or coming out is it a good time to start.


Too right.



> 5.are there lots of people playing it?


More so, thanks to #4.



> 6.movement and combat whats it like.


Movement now has a value, and assaulting is now all in one phase. The combat phase is damn brutal now, although I'm slightly disappointed that armies that I built to withstand combat resolution (which used to be the prime candidate for defeat) are no longer viable, as it's all about Damage output at Initiative value. Deployment and movement is less of an issue now, thanks to the charging benefits being removed.


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

do you summon chaos deamons ala 40k.
seen the chaos WHFB minis they look epic, whats the stat line look like.
whats magic like/how does it play out?
is the new boxed set with rule book worth it?
is it well supported by GW (dont want to have to wait 12 years for an army book to come out, like dark eldar)

thanks BTW


----------



## WHEEMIKE (Jun 16, 2009)

Best thing about fantasy is no SM… lol

Been playing 40k for 4 years now. Just getting into fantasy myself. Found it an easy transition but I got demons so I’m not learning a ton of new stats. Go look up how to play on y-tub and you’ll get the general idea.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Crux terminus said:


> do you summon chaos deamons ala 40k.


No. It used to all be one army book, but now it's split into Daemons of Chaos, Warriors of Chaos, and Beastmen of Chaos. Daemons is obvious, but Warriors have some daemonic units as well.


> seen the chaos WHFB minis they look epic, whats the stat line look like.


A lot like Space Marines. This actually means even more than in 40k, because the general statline is all 3's. As well, their WS is 5, that of Elven elites, making them even harder. They also have 2 attacks apiece, and plenty of options to make them either more killy or harder to kill, like Nurgles -1 to hit, or Khornate frenzy for additional attacks.



> whats magic like/how does it play out?


Magic is very devastating in the new edition, but it's much less possible to spam mages. Generally, you'll see one or two wizards of high level, using power dice from a power pool generated by the Winds of Magic every magic phase. The spells have a great variety of effects, but can be gamechanging.


> is the new boxed set with rule book worth it?


It depends, do you want to play High Elves or Skaven? Do you have friends who play High Elves or Skaven?


> is it well supported by GW (dont want to have to wait 12 years for an army book to come out, like dark eldar)
> 
> thanks BTW


It isn't as well supported by GW as 40k, but most of 40k is the Imperium, and in Fantasy there is no such bias. Generally well-supported, though not as much-so as the Imperium. Pretty simple.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Daemons are deployed just like every other army in the game there is no summoning like in 40k.

Warriors of Chaos are indeed very epic. They were my first miniatures project. The owner of the local store was showing me the armies and giving me background on them, I saw WoC and was like "ohh what are these guys?" "they are kind of like big plate armored demonic vikings" That sold me right there. In regards to their stats they have pretty much SM stats across the board except for higher initiative and WS.

Magic is kind of hard to describe how it works and how it plays out. The best description of magic is that it is very random and has a very high reward but also very high risk. The power of your magic phase varies from turn to turn and some spells can be absolutely game changing but a bad miscast can see you lose your spell caster and possibly the entire unit he is with.

I would say the new boxed set is only worth it if you were interested in either Skaven or High Elves. Other than that I would invest in the BRB especially since you are new and the fluff for fantasy is awesome which the huge new 8th edition tome has in abundance.

The game definitely does have some outdated army books but nothing so extreme as DE or Necrons and such. But there are some armies that have had books for quite a long time and really are lagging behind the power curve.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Chaos warriors are the best troop type in the game stat wise, marauders are average, though there is no daemon summoning

Magic is cast by wizards, or sorcerers in the case of WoCs, the better the wizard the easier it is to cast a spell. different spells are more complex to cast than others and there are 8 basic lores plus army specific lores like the lore of tzeentch that only certain people can access. Sometime thing go wrong and you miscast causing a varied effect depending on what you role.

The only armies that are not supported are the chaos dwarves and telian mecenaries, all the normal armies get a update fairly regularly and new models intermitedly

If you are going to play WoCs then the boxsets doubtful unless you sell the skaven and HEs, though they'll be many players wanting them


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks guys...
going to buy a WoC squad but what should i start with?????

£50 limit so go easy on me...money trees are hard to grow:grin:

+REP for you all for helping


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Without a doubt, this - http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1650005&rootCatGameStyle=

Try getting onto somewhere like Bits and Kits, and you might be able to get it cheaper than GW. If not, just get onto him (bitsandkits frequents the site), and see if he'd be willing to swap the Marauders and Chaos Warhounds for a couple of Boxes of Chaos Warriors, (or a Chaos Warrior and another Knight unit) and you'll be set.


----------



## Crux terminus (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks sooooo much cheaper the better!!!!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Make sure to equip your Warriors with Hand Weapon/Shield, Marauders with flails, and Knights with Ensorcelled Weapons (Not lances) if you want them to be at their best. 

Also, good luck.


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah the battalion box is a good buy. Only problem is that it has hounds in it which in 8th really seem like a waste of points to me. If you aren't interested in that then I would suggest a couple of boxes of warriors and a sorcerer plus a couple of halberd bits packs from the GW online store. That will get you a decent starter army for relatively cheap.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Even with the hounds it works out cheaper than buying the sets individually, so worse job sell the hounds or keep them as a budget unit, for their cost I still think they have a role, just not the moibile missile screen they were.

and paint 'em blue, Tzeentch likes blue


----------

